# Hello from Central Alabama



## Schoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello, I'm in my first month of beekeeping and I'll probably be asking a lot of questions. I enjoy reading the questions and answers. I have only one hive as of now. It started out as a nuc and I transfer it to a 10 frame deep. Seem to be doing good.

Bobby


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello, and welcome, from north Alabama. Glad you are involved in beekeeping. Good luck.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

welcome to beekeeping and good luck with your bees


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Welcome, from S. Central Alabama.
This is our second year and we've grown to twenty-three hives and Luvin Every Minute of it!!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Schoon - Where is Cusseta? I am in central Alabama, myself. (Literally about 2 miles from the geographic center.) I can't believe there is not a beek association in Shelby County. Some of us need to get together and form a Central Alabama Beekeepers Association. -james wagner


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Never mind the location question. I found it on google maps. -james


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Schoon said:


> Hello...


Welcome aboard. I'm from UA myself but I used to deer hunt in upper LA, Randolph County mostly, around Watley and Wedowee. Know the country, or I should say knew it well.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## Schoon (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm about 25 miles north of Auburn, AL. I live in Lee county but my mail comes from Cusseta, AL. which is in Chambers County. I attend Saugahatchee Beekeepers which meet in Opelika, AL. which is about 10 miles from where I live.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Schoon- welcome to Beesource.


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome from Southern Mid TN. Transplanted here from NS Canada many years ago, and my daughter sports an AL t-shirt, sure gets under that β-Carotene skin of the locals 

Bryn


----------

